
Ask HN: What do you do to get mentally stronger? - pedro1976
I have watched a fantastic documentary about Shaun Whites comeback [0], where an essential part of his daily routine targets mental strength. One exercise he does is bathing in freezing water for a couple of minutes.<p>I would like to know some other exercises, maybe you want to share yours :)<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bFz52xVQIos
======
aalhour
\- 45 mins of daily morning meditation[0]

\- 3 hours/week of martial arts training

[0] With Each and Every Breath -
[https://www.dhammatalks.org/Archive/Writings/EachAndEveryBre...](https://www.dhammatalks.org/Archive/Writings/EachAndEveryBreath_v130123.pdf)

